# Bought it



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

at last, still over here, and can lend some more light on the subject of export, it appears, that nobody exporting from the US pays sales tax, whether you have it collected or drive it to the shipping agent yourself, which we are, what they do sting you for is 0.2% inventory tax, which according to the government iss NOT a consumer tax and should be paid by the dealer, but no dealer will let you buy an rv if you dont agree to pay their tax, and a few squid documentation fees. So, pretty pleased with ourselves really.......what is it I hear you ask.................................................ok, nobodys asking but I'll tell you anyway,its a 


Gulfstream voyager 8377, which is the D.B. and 25000% discounted cos it was so far over budget, I guess they're desperate for a deal out here, I'll ppost photos if anyones interested when I get back.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thats fantastic! Well done  Can't wait to see the photos, have you got someone in mind to do the UK conversion (240 mains etc) or are you doing it yourself? I would be interested to know..  

Regards Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bandaid

Yep definately interested to hear about your deal especially the _ 25000% discounted cos it was so far over budget_  

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds nice, Photos are a must  



Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Discounted from 99,000$ to 75k$, and its on www.mcclainsrv.com and stock number is 70472a if their photos are anything to go by, its a really slow site, 37 foot, fits according to the dlva by 10mm. its going to work when Itchy feet do the conversion, has a wow factor tho' with an Atrium slide out, which in English like wot we speak it, is a conservatory perched on the side. one thing I foundd out is that leather to re-upholster a leather armchair over in dallas is about 300 squid and its all going to be ready for me to drive to florida next week.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

looks nice 
big enough !

John


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok so it was 25,00$ discount, obviously, needed to put me specs on and not hit the % key. ooops

anyhoo, its big 'cos its got to work for a living, and its posh inside to give it the WOW factor for the punters. 

like the bloke who wanted to pay £50.00 for a days hire on the film set.

As if


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nice looking RV, I do like all that glass on the slide out!
Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was sitting in it ( again, still waiting for money wire, 'cos its bank holiday at home) and the sunshine was streaming through the glass, it looks brilliant, and then the Boss said.....you do realise that most of the time, its going to have either rain piddling all over it or its cloudy?
that took the wind out of my sails I can tell you.

I'm having the bedroom chair reupholstered in blue leather, like the dining chairs while we wait to pick it up, and found some incredible kit over here in the US. the market is just too small to make import of most of it viable, anyone interested in new furniture tho, may like to check out a company called flexsteel.com the stuff is really good, but whether its worth import is debatable, if the squid goes u again of course,


----------

